# My ford!



## cliff-1972 (Mar 19, 2006)

Here's a pic of my 96 F250 4x4 PSD.


----------



## cliff-1972 (Mar 19, 2006)

here it is


----------



## clearance (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice-what size are those tires? are they BF Goodrich mud Tas??


----------



## 12guns (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice-Is it red?
_______
couldn't resist


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 19, 2006)

12guns said:


> Nice-Is it red?
> _______
> couldn't resist


12 guns you must be an adjuster .. 
Couldn't resist..LOL.................


Very nice truck Cliff.. Looks to be in V-good shape...
Wasnt 96 the first year that ford intercooled the power stroke.. 
Ford sure did sell alot of them..Still see alot of the older one's rolling down the road ..


----------



## Lawn Masters (Mar 19, 2006)

What mods if any have been done to the motor? thats a sweet looking truck.


----------



## 12guns (Mar 19, 2006)

How many miles? I just told my wife today that I may consider a diesel for my next truck. Big step for the rice burner I've driven for the past 6 years! I don't really need a diesel, but would like the longevity and durability of one. 
*********
what are some of the benefits of diesel vs. gas?


----------



## cliff-1972 (Mar 20, 2006)

It has 157K on it right now.The tires are 315/75/16 MT BFG's.The mods are many.Lets see,Bank's intercooler,Hypermax turbo,DPS injectors,extreme burn chip and the list goes on.It has between 420-450 hp @ the wheels.It has been a great truck that's forsure and hope to have for many years more.


----------



## Nickrosis (Mar 23, 2006)

It's an invisible Ford!


----------



## cliff-1972 (Mar 24, 2006)

some how it got erased It is now back


----------



## Nickrosis (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks.

Red's the fastest color anyways.


----------



## Allan.K (Mar 25, 2006)

Very nice Ford there.. I am a huge ford truck fan.. But here's the kicker..I am restoring a 72 chevy C 10 fully loaded with every option...I had 76 Ford 150 with a factory 460 with every option ..I had to sell...:angry2: :censored:


----------

